# Hey Jon....



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

When I bring my Z3 in for service can I get a Z4 loaner for the day? Never hurts to ask. Heehee


----------



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

*On Jon's behalf:*

Heehee, heehee, heehee! All you have to do is sign a little piece of paper in exchange of a little of your money and you can drive it as long as you like.


P.S. Jeff- Jon told me to tell you that if you want to 
come up for a solo "extended test drive", he'd
let you borrow one of our demos for a while!

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CaliJeff said:


> *When I bring my Z3 in for service can I get a Z4 loaner for the day? Never hurts to ask. Heehee *


Anything for you Jeff!

:thumbup:

P.S. Paul Ward told me to give regards!!


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

Yeehaw!!! Like I needed any more incentive to come on up to Cutter to hang out. I'll try to schedule sometime during a weekday so nobody misses anything. Thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------

